# Would this work for a duel or does it make no sense? Any nerds who know about this?



## wainscottbl (Jun 28, 2016)

So I think I have seen this type of duel in a movie, with some rules agreed upon by the gentlemen. I have done research mind you. Here is a form of a duel from War and Peace. Spoiler I suppose if you've not read the book, or seen the recent miniseries. Read the book first of course! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJbQz3bTn6I

I know there are first blood duels and to the death ones, etc. I know there are rules agreed upon, and certain formalities. Here is the scene where the rules are given by the "referee", or whatever his proper name is supposed to be. This duel takes place in modern times. But that is immaterial perhaps. My concern is that in the movie, and in other duels I have looked at, there are the boundaries, but once the duel begins, they fight, attempting to kill each other, not just shooting trust trying to shoot one another with one bullet, and then starting again. But I thought I saw one just like that. I think I remember in one duel scene that if one man went to shoot before the time, he was to be shot. Nevertheless, thoughts if nothing else on the matter. 

And yes, it takes place in modern times, which might seem unrealistic, but it could happen, and it does. One has to read the story to understand. Let that suffice. I'm not looking so much for style critique, but just thoughts on how I've set this up. On the dialogue: If it seems a bit unrealistic for modern conversation, Sir Gregory is a melodramatic drunk who thinks he is nobility of the Stuart line, who has been denied their rightful claim to the throne. He also thinks he is an unappreciated actor who was meant to be great. So he is very dramatic. "Sir" is a title given to him by his friends in humor. He is a comic relief character.  


“Gentlemen,” said Sir Gregory. “You have one more chance to be reconciled. Will you do so?”
          “No,” answered Robert. “I have my honor.”
          “Ha. Your honor. No, I will not ‘reconcile.’” Chris said. 
          “Then we will begin. The rules have been agreed upon. The two gentlemen will not be reconciled,” Sir Gregory spoke in orator’s fashion. “Therefore, they will fight_  à l'outrance—_to the death. However, there will be six attempts, and if after, there is no victor, then the duel shall end. This has been agreed upon. I feel it my moral duty to offer a first blood duel. Will you do so”
          “No. He dies or I die. I will not back out. It’s my honor. He has wronged a lady, and I die for her. Or I avenge her if he dies. And there is nothing other than death. The penalty for his crimes is death.”
          “Will you, Mr. Black?”
          “No. Let’s get started.”
          “We must have this preceding dialogue first. I am here to explain the rules and conditions,” said Sir Gregory theatrically. “There are two pistols. Of the same type. Revolvers with six bullets. Two [guntype]. There are six bullets each for a total of twelve in my pocket. That is all. The gentlemen will place only one bullet into the barrel. If one gentleman is killed, then the duel ends of course. But if there is no kill, then another single bullet will be placed in the barrel, and so forth until the duel is over, either by death or no more bullets remaining. If a man is injured, his opponent may show mercy, and offer him to end the duel. We have agreed upon the words of mercy by the aggressor: _Ego te absolvo_. Now we have agreed that each gentleman will walk ten steps from the stake. He will not turn around until he is told to.. He will not shoot. If he does so, he will be shot by the second of the other gentleman. He will be shot to death. Only a coward shoots before the engagement. If a gentleman flees, he is free to do so, but he will show himself a coward and without honor. He will not be killed, and his opponent will not do so. It is dishonorable to do so. However, he will not be shot for doing so, for his dishonor is punishment enough. There will be no insult to a lady, for it is worse than one to the other gentleman. It is dishonorable.”
          “Get on with it,” Chris said. “I am tired of hearing about honor.”
          Sir Gregory continued as if nothing had been said. “If the hand of a gentleman is injured, the duel must end. These are the rules agreed upon. Gentleman, shake hands and prepare to fight.”


----------



## Gwynfa (Jun 29, 2016)

Dueling was highly rule regulated and considered a matter of honor. Andrew Jackson himself, had he not had the clout he had at the time, likely would have been considered a murderer for breaching duel conduct. http://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/andrew-jackson-kills-charles-dickinson-in-duel




wainscottbl said:


> I think I remember in one duel scene that if one man went to shoot before the time, he was to be shot.



Such an act would be against the rules, dishonorable, and well the person shooting prior to allowed would be considered nothing more than a murderer. So in that sense shooting the dishonorable one could be considered self defense. 


Your idea is okay though missing some key points. First duels were generally to first blood, as they are with fencing and similar events, and as such mortal blows were reserved to the graver insults of one person to another. 


http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/amex/duel/sfeature/rulesofdueling.html

http://www.geriwalton.com/index.php/2014/08/pistol-dueling-its-etiquette-and-rules/

http://www.artofmanliness.com/2010/03/05/man-knowledge-an-affair-of-honor-the-duel/


----------

